# What is your mental age?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another FB Quiz - http://www.arealme.com/mental/en/

This is designed to check your mental age which has nothing to do with your IQ.

I got 37 but am not saying what my actual age is.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I got 25, a good bit less than half my age - well, honestly, that's ridiculous, but in a silly way, rather gratifying too! Can't think how the answers are linked to their analysis. 

Apparently the average is to get five years older, so maybe it just means that I'm incurably immature.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm 28. In my head, that's probably true.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Says I'm 54. Guess I'm pretty boring compared to you guys


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Got 32  Probably true...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

Me too, I got 32. My real age is


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

29, just 24 years younger than my actual age.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

32 = x-20. So, young at heart


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

It said I was 14 years older than my actual age.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I also got 32 - perhaps that's been my mental age all my life heh heh...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> 32 = x-20. So, young at heart


No, you have in fact transmogrified into a being known as "Moderator". Ergo, you are now an *ageless*, evil dark presence that must be resisted at all costs. Unless, of course, you offer me monetary emoluments, at which juncture we may come to a mutually beneficial arrangement.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> No, you have in fact transmogrified into a being known as "Moderator". Ergo, you are now an *ageless*, evil dark presence that must be resisted at all costs. Unless, of course, you offer me monetary emoluments, at which juncture we may come to a mutually beneficial arrangement.


Aren't *you* meant to attempt to bribe _*me*_ at this point, Mr. Head?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Sometimes 3 sometimes 300, this test gave me 31.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Aren't *you* meant to attempt to bribe _*me*_ at this point, Mr. Head?


I sent the cheque, Turncoat, as requested. You did say Spanish pesetas, right?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I got 36. I'm actually 61. So what does that mean? Am I personally youthful or irredeemably juvenile?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Mental age 30. I am almost twice that.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My mental age is 37, which is half my real age. Actually, I believe my true mental age is 14, which is when I knew I wanted to be retired. Took me 50 years to realize my ambition.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

25. Apparently I have not matured in the last 20 years.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

27? 29 years younger than my actual age and 20 years older than what my wife says I am.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Born in 1976....I would have missed my best years


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

My mental age is 36.
Not that far away.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

41.

Then I did it again: 28.

I am 57.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

34 (real age 58). I blame my wife who is younger than me.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> 41.
> 
> Then I did it again: 28.


Did you give the same answers?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Kivimees said:


> Did you give the same answers?


No. I was trying to manipulate it into giving me a mental age closer to my real age.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

TalkingHead said:


> I sent the cheque, Turncoat, as requested. You did say Spanish pesetas, right?


I'm keeping him sweet with a monthly direct debit.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I did the test twice entering the same (random) answers.

The results were the same: 49, which is considerably higher than many of the scores reported. Perhaps being "mentally old" is just a matter of randomness.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I did it a third time and got 45.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I did it for the -4th time and got √-28.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> 41.
> 
> Then I did it again: 28.
> 
> I am 57.


Are you making use of some sort of time travel machine?

(I am).


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> It did it for the -4th time and got √-28.


I always thought you were imaginary, now you've confirmed it. Or are you just trying to be complex?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

I got π * 0.7. Seems about right.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> Are you making use of some sort of time travel machine?
> 
> *(I am)*.


Are you?

Could you nip ahead a few hours and get the results for this afternoon's meeting at Ludlow?

I fancy an accumulator.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> I fancy an accumulator.


There's a word for people like you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

34.

Biological 55.

Go figure.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Your Mental Age is:

44
(24 years older)
Sophisticated
you were born in 1972

I'm older then ya'll and I'm only 20 :/


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

35, four years younger than my real age. Four years isn't much at my time of life.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> 35, four years younger than my real age. Four years isn't much at my time of life.


Mmm. I don't fancy the consequences of getting Mrs. Vox's age wrong by +10%, Figleaf.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

For kicks I entered an age of 99 and answered "neither" for every question. A couple times a popup said "Please slow down" then I got a score of age 25. Is that the 20s answer ("Neither") to the teen's "Whatever."


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm 21, says I'm 37

Now when my friends complain that I act like an "old man" I can say I act like a "near middle age man"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> I'm 21, says I'm 37
> 
> Now when my friends complain that I act like an "old man" I can say I act like a "near middle age man"


What it means is you have a maturity level well above others of your age. That is a good thing so it seems to me. Maybe it is that classical music component of your life that makes you more mature.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

38? Gadfry, I remember being 38. In the midst of a three year stretch without a steady job - except that winter I worked as janitor & dogbody at a ski mountain. Learned some depressing facts about middle-class folks from New Jersey.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I got 35. I am not 35. Will I ever be 35?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I got 37 ... and since I am 39 that works for me.


[disclaimer: I am not 39)


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I got 38, but I'm actually 27. It says "Over Worried".. Don't really know what that's about.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I got 37 with an actual of 62,


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

I got 32 but I am 54...go figure...Sometimes I feel my mental age is pre-cromagnon neanderthal


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Another FB Quiz - http://www.arealme.com/mental/en/
> 
> *This is designed to check your mental age which has nothing to do with your IQ.*
> 
> I got 37 but am not saying what my actual age is.


Yeah, you're right about that. It has to do with the time of night it is (t), how many cups of coffee I've had in the past 5 minutes (a), how much work I just did (x), and how quickly I just did it (v).
x=xi+v0t+1/2at^2.


----------

